# Question about breast cancer



## Karen A. (Apr 12, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of one of the symptoms being a round reddish spot on the breast. I have one the size of a nickel and it is not perfectly round,not scaly, not tender either, just there. I will have it checked out if it stays around for a while, I was just wondering what you guys think. Thanks for any replys. Karen


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

I don't know, but I think it's a good idea to have it checked out. I've heard of discharge as one of the symptoms, but I'll look into this other thing. I just had a bout with breast cancer myself, so I have tons of information. All I can say is the sooner you find out the better, so definately make an appointment.(((((stomach slave))))


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Check it out. get your GP to refer you to a dermatologist to start.


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Karen, didn't want you to think I forgot about you. I looked around and couldn't find anything like you described. Like "N" said, I would check with GP and Derm. I've just posted a breast health link, FYI, for everyone's general information. You may want to check it out. http://www.imaginis.com/index.asp Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm sorry...I don't know either. I have wee pin prick type red marks on my chest, but not that large. I'd def. ask your doctor, even for just your own peace of mind. Pls let us know what he says.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Please check it out. I don't want to scare anybody, but there's a rare breast cancer called inflammatory breast cancer that progresses awfully fast. More likely than not this is just a skin reaction to something, but you should get it checked out nonetheless. Again, I don't want to scare anybody, but anytime you notice something unusual about your breasts, go to your doc and get it checked out. Please.


----------

